# Newbie needing help!



## crazy4boers16 (May 30, 2013)

I've showed rabbits for two years an this is my first year showing goats. We bought 2 goats (doe and wether) at fair last year and I got my wether a month later. But I'm getting people telling me that I can't show them at fair because they'll be too old or won't have their teeth and then I have those telling me I'll be fine. We already signed up with the usbga and paid to get tagged for fair. Did we just waste all our money?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well,I guess I really depends on what you want to do. If you are showing breeding classes your doe should be fine. What you are hearing probably has to do with the market classes. These are usually wethers (sometimes doelings can be shown in market classes but generally wethers) in most rule books market animals must have their milk teeth to be shown. Goats will loose these at ten to twelve months. Most people who show at our fair show market animals at about 6-8 months old and weighing between 65-100 pounds. I sure hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you know what bloodlines the wether is? If he comes out of wether type stock he very well may be fine. I know goats that didn't lose their teeth until they were 14 to 16 months old. But it can still happen so no garentees. How old will he be for the show? 

If you are concerned about his teeth you can wet feed him. So will take to it fine but other wont. 

For the doe they should go by the age on her papers and not the teeth. Unless of course it is a commercial show.


----------



## crazy4boers16 (May 30, 2013)

They will be over a year old. I know about the doe, but we are concerned about the wethers. Does feeding wet feed really help them keep their milk teeth longer?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It can since it puts less strain on them... or that's what I have heard anyway. But it's not going to stop them if they are maturing at that rate. I say up to 14 months on a wether should be OK but I've seen them lose teeth as early as 8 months. Mine are usually 5 to 11 months when I show them.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

For our area most wethers that are shown are born anywhere from mid January to April and shown at at least 50 pounds and up to about 90 in mid July. That is for our county fair.


----------



## crazy4boers16 (May 30, 2013)

Okay, well our fair is usually April 18-25


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

What part of the country do you love in? In in northern Kansas. I know every region does it differently.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Live* not love. Lol


----------



## crazy4boers16 (May 30, 2013)

Lol I'm in Tucson, az. Pima county


----------



## crazy4boers16 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in Tx. We don't go by teeth but I show around 7-9 months old for market wethers. Goodluck


----------



## crazy4boers16 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------

